# P95 jamming issue



## NewMexicoJoe (Dec 19, 2007)

Last weekend my shooting crew and went into the desert to destroy some targets as we normally do.

My p95 jammed 3 times. it failed to eject the spent cartridge, jamming the cartridge in the chamber, wedged in place by the round attempting to enter the chamber. I keep the gun clean and had never had a jam before. I dont know if my father had ever faced this issue or had taken any action to correct it.

I was firing a 147 grain jhp by winchester.

Normally I fire a 127 grain jhp, or a 115 target round.

Did i over lube the gun?

Could it possibly be the higher grain ammo?

or might i be facing a mechanical issue?

Thanks again in advance for all the advice.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

A FTE is almost always mechanical, especially if it's trying to load the next round.

Check for out-of-spec ammo or other cartridge problems. Since it's intermittent and you're shooting a new ammo brand/type this would be my first guess. Also look real closely at the extractor; I don't think it's not in position (if it fails to eject every time that generally means the extractor's not seated properly), but the hook may be worn such that if a cartridge ends up well-seated in the chamber after firing the hook may slip off. The cartridge rim may pose the same problem. Put em together and ammo that doesn't have problems in any other gun, fired from a gun that has no problems with any other ammo, will start failing.

I haven't had any ammo-related failures in my P95 (my only failure to date is a failure to lock back and that was my fault for resting my off thumb on the slide lock). I use Federal 124gr defense loads and either WWB or Remington UMC plinking ammo, and the gun's run great with all of it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

NewMexicoJoe said:


> Last weekend my shooting crew and went into the desert to destroy some targets as we normally do.
> 
> My p95 jammed 3 times. it failed to eject the spent cartridge, jamming the cartridge in the chamber, wedged in place by the round attempting to enter the chamber. I keep the gun clean and had never had a jam before. I dont know if my father had ever faced this issue or had taken any action to correct it.
> 
> ...


I had a great P95 and just sold it to a dealer I don't care for. I put it back together after cleaning and somehow the silde or the barrel got stuck because it was not aline just right when installing them. After that it would jam 3 or 4 times per mag the same as yours. I loved the way it soot and might consider another one down the line. If I could not have sold it to that dealer I would have sent it back to Ruger.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

how long have you had the gun


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

i had a similar problem with my p94 why i purchased it used, after close inspection i noticed that my ejector had a slight burr on the edge where it looked like a deformed case had been caught, also the ejector was a little over bent to preform correctly. I cleaned it up with a small file, set it on the counter and slightly tapped it with a hammer until i thought it looked right. Haven't had a problem since with about 750+ rounds through it. might be worth taking a look at


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's a possibility:
The 45ACP and I do believe the 9mm head spaces or indexes on the lip of the cartridge case. If you had a box of short or undersized bullets that cause failure to exstract followed by the atempt to feed it could cause the lips of the magizine to be bent out of shape. This could give your pistol fits once the jam was cleared. If a perfectly good gun goes south all of a sudden there is usually a simple reason that can be repaired.


----------

